# Kitchen Water Filter Tap



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We get cloudy water come through the tap and use a Brita Filter jug at the moment and buy in bottled water too. I've thought about maybe getting a Brita Filter tap or similar for the kitchen to make it more convenient and get better tasting water straight from the tap.

Has anyone fitted one and can recommend a tap - is it easy and relatively maintenance free apart from changing cartridges every few months?


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

I fit them for a living and yes they are good but I would recommend one with three separate taps for cold main cold filtered and hot, that way you maximise the life of the filter not using it for other things except drinking and the flow is greatly reduced going through the filter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Once fitted they are easy to maintain, just replace the filter, normally just clips in and out. Go for a decent make, i bought a cheap one and ended up with water that tasted of metal and basically filtered the water twice.... which kinda defeated the point.

I have a separate drinking water supply as I have softened water, have you had the water tested to see what is in it? Could it be air? Sometimes it can look cloudy until it settles, same with sediment, if its that bad it will settle out on the bottom of the glass.

I would personally get the water checked to make sure there is not something more going on.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Funnily enough, I was looking at these. SWMBO wanted the Grohe version:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/GROHE-Kitchen-Filter-L-Spout-Supersteel/dp/B00I4SJ3US

At over £600 for the chrome version, I'm a little hesitant.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was looking around to see if there was anything better/cheaper than the Brita one that goes for around £200 with a separate feed tap for the filter water.

At £700 for the Grohe one I would want my water rates to be included in the price ! Got to balance practicality of immediate filtered water out of the tap against buying bottles of water every so often.


----------

